# sharp as home protector pics



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

well maybe not. just wanted to put a current pic up with both ears pointing in the right direction.

Time to work











Maybe not


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Good looking boy you have there, Peter! How old is he?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude is that a scarf around his neck in the first pic :evil:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

5/6 months closer to 6 now, trying to knock weight off him under vets orders, 70+pounds. i didn't think he looked fat but first time GSD. do u think he looks overweight??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude is that a scarf around his neck in the first pic :evil:


no its a rag he was playing with before he went to sleep, he is guardy over his toys. 

yeah i know bad pack stucture on the sofa and allowed to keep his toys with him. spare the lecture.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude is that a scarf around his neck in the first pic :evil:


watchoo lookin at Doug, i just went and looked at the pic, clearly not around his neck??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hey all notice the hole you can just see on the front paw RHS screen, thats the bite after stitches removed, they do heal quick that was a nasty wound.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gonna be one big dog!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> watchoo lookin at Doug, i just went and looked at the pic, clearly not around his neck??


You need to look quick or have tired (older) eyed like me 

BTW he is your fur baby nothing wrong with him on the furniture...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> *nothing wrong with him on the furniture*...


 
oh no Doug it trains them to be handler aggressive :-o


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

then i will have to pick a time and place to start a fight that i will win - just read the million or so threads here on that


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

He is a nice looking boy and I am glad that his ears are going in the right direction  . His foot is healing nicely. You can still tell it was a nasty bite!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers thanks Shane.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

He looks exactly lke my female. Just ugly as hell


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers, the moms was kind of a bit all wrong confirmation wise, leggy and snipey nosed, thin nerved dog. the fathers line is where he got the substance from. i can see both in the pup. i thought pups threw one way or the other - i guess not.

not sure where his temperement is yet - don't have the experience to read a dog/pup that good yet. 

hoping you guys will tell me what u see in a vid. 

can photo-bucket do vids as well, i only just learned how to put a pic up lol.

folks at the GSD club already told me i* will never be able to show him* - i was shattered lol.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Peter - what a super dog! You can certainly tell he's gonna be huge - which is probably why vet saying to keep weight down so bones don't grow too fast and you get epiphiscytis in his joints. He's going to have a gorgeous face!


----------

